# Cell Phone Spam Blockers



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who has tried the free spam blockers from their cell phone provider? 

I gave the one I'm using a whirl a few months back. I was very unimpressed. The only calls it seemed to catch were those that said United States for the location. 

But just recently I realized it had gotten smarter. Maybe a little too smart because it does want to zap any number not in my call log. Even with that bit of aggravation it is so worth not having my phone ring several times a day with spam calls.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm not all that tech savvy so I don't know about a spam blocker from my provider but I'm going to check into that. I don't get very many spam calls but they are sure annoying when I do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There seems to be a pattern to when the calls come in, nothing for a month then suddenly several in a day. Sometimes for two or three days in a row then back to nothing.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hmm, that's weird that they have a pattern. I get like 4 or 5 spam calls a year


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know what the criteria is. It might be targeting specific area codes. My phone said there was an attempt at 1:30 this morning. Now that would tick me off had it run and woken me up.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I still have a flip phone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, if it works then why not? My dogs got my flip phone or I'd probably still have mine.

Do you get spam calls, LOB?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

my husband has a flip phone, he works in a metal foundry so we are always having to replace it because of the metal dust getting inside it no matter what we do. It's getting harder and harder to find them. The last one we bought online and it's been junk from day 1. We don't dare get him a smartphone though, they are too expensive to be replacing every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is something out there but I'll be flipped if I can remember what it is. It's a simple phone that is supposed to very cost effective. More like they were before the flip phones came out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, check out Best Buy's website, they have cheap flip phones listed. One was a Tracfone and was like 20 bucks. You could buy multiples so every time he toasts one you have a backup ready.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yeah we did that once, we bought 3 and they turned out to be pretty much toys, they were cheap plastic, the screen was blurry, it was awful. We felt like even though it was only 20 bucks, we wasted money.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would one of those heavy duty cases be enough to protect a non flip phone from the bits getting into it?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It depends on the case, most cases have openings for the charger, volume, camera etc, the bits would get in through those openings, they are similar size to fine grain sand and dust


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I foresee a custom made case in his future. Maybe a Christmas gift? Although he'd have to go through the aggravation of digging it out of it's protective shield every time he goes to use it. 

I can just see you trying to write off all those phones on your taxes each year.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahaha, I don't know that I would have the brain power to design a dust proof case that wouldn't be bulky and a giant pain in the butt for him.

lol write off the phones, good idea (won't try to do that though, it would never fly with the IRS)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he has to use them for work then, yes you can. If his job is causing the failures the IRS would just have to get over it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yeah I suppose you're right about that, it's just that we don't take deductions for anything, we don't want to get into that stuff, it complicates things and puts a red flag on our acct to the IRS. We don't need them harassing us. (At least that's what my husband says and thinks but he has a little paranoia about the gov't spying on us anyway, he makes me cover the camera lens on my computer and phone so they can't use it to watch me lol)
He doesn't NEED it for work but he does use it for things like calling in when he's sick or for his bosses to call him if they need him to come in early or on the weekend unexpectedly. Those sorts of things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That kind of use isn't quite what would be a deduction. 

Hey, I've got my camera lense covered on my computer. Not because of the government but bad actors that might hack my computer. I don't have smart appliances for the same reason. So, he does have a point there but it's not the government you need to be worried about but hackers.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Hey, if it works then why not? My dogs got my flip phone or I'd probably still have mine.
> 
> Do you get spam calls, LOB?


I rarely turn my cell phone one, but I believe I have gotten spam calls before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had like ten calls in the past three days but because of the spam blocker I didn't know it until I picked up my phone. 

My cell is my only phone so it's always on. I got rid of the landline ten or fifteen years ago.


----------



## darui (May 2, 2020)

also had spam calling


----------

